# Best 1911 = or <$800?



## -gunut-

Hey guys. My buddy wants a 1911 but has no idea which one. He said somethin good less then $800. What is best for this price? Thanks guys!


----------



## 2400

Is he dead set on a new gun? 
I'd suggest that he buy a good used one for $4-500 and then add $2-300 in quality parts to get what he wants. I've built 7 or 8 like that and I get exactly what I want for a good price.


----------



## Baldy

Whats he going to use it for, is the frist question??


----------



## -gunut-

Baldy said:


> Whats he going to use it for, is the frist question??


Range. He has his glocks for duty and conceal.
I was lookin through the CDNN tryin to find a price on em and they have the Springfield .45 Stainless Target Loaded Fullsize for $799.99 shipped. I could not find that gun in particular on their web site but looks like the standard fullsize with target sites. Is this a good price? I am sure he would not mind payin $20 more for a transfer fee


----------



## Baldy

I'd say that would be a great choice for the range. Tell him to post some pictures of it. Good shooting.


----------



## billdeserthills

*Best Range 1911*

Hey tell him to get a Springfield 1911-A1 Long Slide Loaded $867.00 my cost. Sorry I went over a little, but with a 6" barrel isn't it worth it?


----------



## Mike Barham

I'd buy a 5" SW1911 as first choice. Springfield is second choice.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## raveneap

If he shops around he should be able to get this under $800.00. Springfield Armory Full Size Custom Loaded - PI9132L.


----------



## Shipwreck

I have owned several Springfields over the years. But, the problem I have seen with them in the past few years is that many of them have terrible triggers out of the box - the Loaded and Mil Spec and GI models. Not all of them - but many. Ya gotta really cherry pick the best one of the lot to find one w/o a lot of play in the trigger. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Revolver

Isn't "best" really subjective? Many would say the original M1911A1 configuration is the best. That can price well under $800. Then again I've never seen the attraction to pseudo-customs. I'd have to agree with 2400 on building a real custom if that's what he wants.


----------



## Benzbuilder

Why not spend another 100 bucks and get a Kimber custom target II? IHO, it is a beter built pistol.


----------



## Blastard

Colt 1911 1991A1 Gov. SS (NIB) $749.00 Lots of new blued colts out there for well under $800.

New Kimber Custom II $659.00


----------



## Richard

If I were in the markey I would be all over this New Kimber Custom II $659.00. Why? I have a Kimber Custom Compact that runs perfectly and I have never put a dime in it other than grips. This little 1911 will shoot with the big boys all day long. I also own Springers and I have impressed with them. My last thought is if it is for a range gun and your friend has large hands a Para P14 might do the trick. Regards, Richard 

Kimber Custom Compact:


----------



## Shipwreck

I've had a Kimber before, and I prefer the models w/ the night sights. I think its worth it over the all black sights that the base KImbers come with. So, that raises the price a little.

But, I'd go with a Kimber or S&W.


----------



## Richard

Shipwreck, i am sure it is a case of individual eyesight. My aging eyes now prefer plain black sights whereas I lked white dot when I was younger. Regards, Richard


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I guess so. I have bad eyes too, however. And, when I shoot at my indoor range, I cannot do well if I don't have a sight with big bright white dots. Or if a night sights, with bright white circles around them. I really like the night sights that they put on the kimber.

I've prev had a Springfield with night sights - and I hate the ones they use. Not white around the tritium. Just a tiny tritium dot, and a silver metal ring around it that one can barely see. In an indoor range, they were about as useful as an all black sight. It doesn't work for me.

Even outsoor, I like clear sights. Most of the service guns (HK, Beretta, Glock, Walther, etc) have great white dot sights (HK has some monster circles  ). I prefer them.

The S&W 1911s come with the best plain white dot sights I have seen stock compared to any other 1911 U buy on the shelf. Kimber doesn't sell guns with white dots (only night sights or black) and Springfield's Novak white dot sight and Novak night sights are not that great (their Novak night sights are not the nice Trijicon ones, unless U buy the Professional model)


----------



## jpruett79

I noticed nobody here has mentioned the new taurus 1911's i havent shot one but i think they feel good. Does anybody here have any experience with the. I have seen them for under 500.

Personally im hard core Colt. I saw the link for 750 NIB and if i was looking for a new 1911 i dont think you will get any better for under 800 on a new gun.


----------



## Shipwreck

Months ago, I posted a message about Colt - lately, I've found the quality control to REALLY suck on their base models. They may be base, but they are still the same cost as some of the other brands' med models.

I saw several issues with a Colt that I was thinking of buying. Maybe their $1k guns are better, but that's still not a way to win customers...

I think Colts were better in the past than they are now.


----------



## Benzbuilder

Shipwreck said:


> Months ago, I posted a message about Colt - lately, I've found the quality control to REALLY suck on their base models. They may be base, but they are still the same cost as some of the other brands' med models.
> 
> I saw several issues with a Colt that I was thinking of buying. Maybe their $1k guns are better, but that's still not a way to win customers...
> 
> I think Colts were better in the past than they are now.


+1 Ship. their quality con trol has gone downhill. to spend 800 on a colt, and still have to work the kinks out is ridiculous. I still prefer the old series 70 govt. there are none better, IMO.


----------



## screwman

Take a serious look at Dan Wesson. The slide on my Springer rattles, but not on my Dans. Quality internals. No MIM.

Mike


----------



## kansas45

I have the TAURUS PT1911 & it is a really good firearm. I paid $450+tax.


----------



## Magnum

*Colt*

Tell him to get a Colt and don't look back.I think the Colts that are made now are the best they have ever been.I have not seen any of the problems with Colts that I have seen posted on the internet.I guess I have just been lucky.


----------



## rman

jpruett79 said:


> I noticed nobody here has mentioned the new taurus 1911's i havent shot one but i think they feel good. Does anybody here have any experience with them.


I just bought one. I haven't put enough rounds through it to comment on it's reliability, but it feels and shoots great. I have been looking for a poor man's bullseye gun and I think I found it. About the only thing I can think of that it needs is a Bomar or similar rear sight.
Tom


----------



## tymekeeper

I'm a forever Ruger fan so I fully expect their new 1911 will be a strong contender for the "best" in the mid-priced
range, and probably even among more expensive products. The suggested retail is $799, I don't know how
available they are yet, or what local prices might be. There's a positive review at Gunblast.com listed as 
Ruger SR1911 45 ACP Semi-Auto Pistol and I'm looking forward to adding this one to my armory.


----------



## Overkill0084

Springfield Armory Range Officer. Good all around gun for under $800.


----------



## GReb

For a range gun under $800, it's tough to beat the Springfield Range Officer.


----------



## TGS2

I would probably go Colt or Springfield.


----------



## Rocker

I have a Springfield loaded in 3.5" that looks just like the one pictured above that i got for $750 new in box. Only difference is it does not have adj sights as you would expect for a 3.5" carry gun. It is all SS though so a bit heavier 32oz than say a plain black light weight Kimber Ultra Classic, which you may also find under or around $800. Both are great guns for the money. I like the new R1 from Remington as well.


----------



## tclance

+1 for the Springfield 1911 A1 S/S Loaded. That was my first 1911 purchase back in May. Over 1k rounds through it and no problems
at all. Great gun for the money.


----------



## postmaster

I was looking at 1911's at a large Louisville gun shop. I was looking at the Taurus and Kimber, and Sigs. He told me the Sig and Kimber are built the best. He said he gets a lot of Taurus returns. This not my experience but his as shop owner. I went with the Sig.


----------



## rplowden

[HR][/HR]Nobody has mentioned the STI Spartan? Found it for $628 at Gunsamerica. That's what I've been eyeballing for some time.


----------



## MIKE.3418

Tymekeeper,
I agree about the Ruger sr1911---one BIG problem is you (at least I can't) can't fine one for love nor money. Been looking on the net and asking every dealer in my area and no body has one or even knows when they will be available. What's up with Ruger? Everything I have read is good to great about this model and the price is awsome--. The one guy who said he would be able to get me one ---when his supplier can send him one--is asking about $588. Great price, but since it isn't available he could as well be selling them for $5.88. Has anyone heard what is up with Ruger and the production of this 1911 and when , if ever, they will be available?


----------



## ponzer04

I second the ruger. I talked to a guy at scheels today and he said that ruger is almost 6 months behind on the sr1911. I guess they didn't think it would catch on this well. Anywhozer it's still better then kimbers release of the solo.

If you could spare an extra $50 you could possibly find a sig Scorpion 1911


----------



## tcpip95

Take a look at the Desert Eagle 1911G: Magnum Research. Also, here's an interesting thread I found on different 1911 pistols: www.1911addicts.com/showthread.php?511-Buyer-s-guide-for-all-you-1911-addicts


----------



## sonja

look at the various Sig 1911's. I have a friend with a C3, and after shooting it, I'd say it's a very sweet pistol for the money. Excellent and reliable.


----------



## azlou66

STI Spartan in a heart beat. I've had mine for 3+ years 5000 + rounds down the pipe no problems.


----------



## FNISHR

I have a Springfield Loaded and am considering getting a Range Officer to go with it. Both are fine guns, and right around the $800 price point.


----------



## 1911dude85

I have a remington r1, no issues at all. 600+ trouble free rounds through it, including hollow points. I trust it in my nightstand for Home Defense. It cost me $600-ish.


----------

